# 3D Printed Lightboxes Mounted on Canon 100mm 2.8 Macro



## U-Type (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey everyone, this is a project I've been working on for the past few weeks. 

These are LED Lightboxes mounted on Canon 100mm 2.8 Macro made from 3D printing.
Prototype version 1.0, LEDs are working at 2/3 power.

Total work time about 20 hours, including initial ideation, modelling, refinements, painting, cutting, assembling electronics, testing.

Video recording and editing also done by myself.

Check out the video below!
https://vimeo.com/87435981


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 24, 2014)

Nifty. Are you going to publish a full list of parts & diagrams as well as the 3-D model file?


----------

